# Belt Tension between Spindle & Pulley



## Kroll (May 22, 2013)

Guys I'm putting the finishing touches(ex electrical) on my Sears 101.28940 having problems with the belt hitting the Cover Guard when tension.Like the belt is to long which is 37" long and its what the manual calls for.


I have tried to adjust the arm sq head bolt so that when tension it clears the cover guard but then its to loose.


I do have a 36" belt handy if that would work,but I don't know if it is long enought for me to be able to adjust the sq head bolt then put tension on it to where that pin that rides on the rocker shaft.I have done took the spindle apart twice already so can I drop down to a 36" belt and still have room for adjustments?
Next question:These covers are not original to this lathe,and I have them all put togeather and they fit,but there is a bracket arm that I just can't figure out where it goes.I look at the manual which is for 101.28900 but it just does not show how/where it goes on,any ideals on this?


----------



## Lance (May 22, 2013)

Hey Kroll, went and looked at sears parts on your lathe and the only thing I see that maybe it is part #27 called a latch in the section with the belt guards. You can take a look here: http://www.searspartsdirect.com/par...247/0728000?pathTaken=&prst=0&shdMod=10128940    Hope this helps. My P.O. threw in a part when he shipped it, didn't fit anything, but made me look for a while. Looks like we are neighbors, but my lathe is older than yours 101.27440 and it's way different on the belt guards, but you are welcome to come and have a look if it would help.


----------



## Kroll (May 23, 2013)

Lance,thanks for the reply and I may do that---kroll


----------

